# [Project Log] "Parvum|Beast"



## BeckModZ (Jan 25, 2015)

*It's Build Time Again !!*

Hi Guys,
since nov-december 2014, I have been working on a case design in collaboration with Parvum Systems..
Basic idea was to take the Parvum Systems S2.0 case, Re-Design it,
and build kind of a Monster Blue Energy tribute build  ..
I call it "Parvum|Beast" ..​

*FINAL IMAGES ARE UP*
!!!! - FINAL SHOTS - !!!!

*HERE'S A TEASER FROM THE FINAL IMAGES*





*Here's Why i ended up building a monster energy drink Tribute machine.*

_Well the reason why the monster logo and name plate is used in this build is because the Monster Blue Energy Drink, and Monster Gaming Army is what inspired this build..

Actually came up with the idea when i was googling the black/blue parvum systems s2.0 case, and was drinking my Blue Monster energy drink.
And have been wanting to build in a Parvum case for quite some time.
So I thought to myself, wth, why not build a parvum case inspired by the monster energy drink, and make it look Beastie  ..
I mean, people build tribute mods to all kinds of stuff, so why not build a monster tribute machine 

So please dont judge me for building a Monster tribute Machine, Instead enjoy the level of detail and effort i put into this build _​





below is the link to the post with a few pics of the original S2.0 case,
And the 3d renderings of the final design we made 
Big Thumbs Up to Justin and the rest of the crew at Parvum Systems for this,
such great work and such great details !
These guys can make ANYTHING in Acrylic ! 

Everythig in this little beast is going to be watercooled with parts from EKWB.com, and Coolerkit.dk
And all the PSU sleeving is from MainframeCustom.com

Here's a little teaser of what's allready been done, and more to come  Enjoy






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Progress Links :*

Parvum|Beast Renders
Parvum|Beast Case Parts
Parvum|Beast Assembling The Case
Parvum|Beast The Hardware
Parvum|Beast Part 1 of the Watercooling parts
Parvum|Beast Part 2 of the Watercooling parts
Parvum|Beast The Fittings
Parvum|Beast The Sleeving Has arrived
Parvum|Beast The Polishing Of EKWB Waterblocks
Parvum|Beast The Liquid & Light Test
Installing the waterblocks
Test Mounting of the Waterblocks, and modding the flipped GPU.
Silverstone AP121 Fans Are Here!
Figuring out the Loop
Reservoir Vinyl Sleeve
Re-Sleeving the fans, and extra sleeving arrived
Some More Sleeving, 24pin, 2 x 8pin and more
Finished Filling The Loop!!!
Cable routing, res change and M logo on GPU
Done Routing cables, Trying out blue Mesh
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Status Updates :*

_The Beast is finished !! Final images are UP_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Specs for the Parvum|Beast :*

_*Mobo*: Asus Maximus VI Gene z87_
*CPU*: _Intel Core i7-4790k_
*PSU*: _Corsair AX1200i_
*Memory*: _32 GB of HyperX "Beast" 2133MHz (Obviously )_
*GPU*: _Asus GTX 690 4GB_
*SSD's*: _120GB Samsung Evo 840, 2 x 250GB Samsung Evo 840_

*Extra's*

*Monitor*: _Asus Swift PG278Q 27" 2560x1440 144hz_
*Keyboard*: _Roccat ISKU FX_
*Mouse*: _Razer Deathadder Chroma_
*Headset*: _Logitech G430 7.1 Surround_

*Watercooling Parts :*

*Radiators*: _EK-CoolStream PE 360, and EK-CoolStream PE 120_
*Cpu Block*: _EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel (Original CSQ)_
*Gpu Block*: _EK-FC690 GTX - Nickel (Original CSQ)_
*Mobo Block*: _EK-MOSFET ASUS M6G - Nickel (Original CSQ)_
*Memory Blocks*: _EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Nickel CSQ and 2 x EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black (2pcs)_
*Fittings*: _Some EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - Nickel, EK-AF Angled 2×45° G1/4 Nickel, EK-AF Angled 45° G1/4 Nickel and some EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Nickel_
*Tubing*: _Some EK-HD Tube 10/12mm 500mm (2 pcs)_
*Pump*: _XSPC Laing DDC-1T Pro 3.1 (10W) and EK-DDC X-TOP CSQ - Plexi or a Xres Top depends on what looks best_
*Reservoir*: _EK-RES X3 250, or EK-RES X3 150 or EK-RES X3 110, depends on what looks best_

*PSU Sleeving :*

*Sleeving*: _LC TELEIOS 4MM SLEEVE and LC TELEIOS 8MM/SATA SLEEVE_
*Cable Combs*: _Alot of clear LC STEALTH CABLE COMBS_
And off cause a connectors, terminals and LC CUSTOM 18AWG WIRE – BLACK
And Alot of other cool stuff, Pics will follow 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope you guys like the renders and the design Idea 

Will be making step by step pics of polishing, sleeving and everything,
so that people can see how its all done, and maybe if they dont allready know it, they can learn it 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This Build is made possible By:*

















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Stay Awesome Bro's,*

*BeckModz - Liquid Designs*​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2015)

i hope Monster Energy Drink is in the sponsor ... they wouldn't like the logo to be used without asking i bet  
 

looks nice tho  but would it be a bit more beasty with a Z97 and not a Z87 and a "real" graphic card? (not that the 690 is not a good one but ... )


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 25, 2015)

im not acrylic fan but it looks good, waiting for further


----------



## BeckModZ (Jan 25, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i hope Monster Energy Drink is in the sponsor ... they wouldn't like the logo to be used without asking i bet
> View attachment 62082
> 
> looks nice tho  but would it be a bit more beasty with a Z97 and not a Z87 and a "real" graphic card? (not that the 690 is not a good one but ... )



Yeh, the reason i didnt go with the z97 is actually only because on the vii gene when you remoe mosfett its ugly red beneth  
 
And that dont fit into the build at all  so enden up using vi gene instead because its all black  ..
 

And the reason i am using the GTX690 is because it has the most beautifull waterblock for the dual chip GPU  .. 
 
You will see what i mean later


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2015)

BeckModZ said:


> Yeh, the reason i didnt go with the z97 is actually only because on the vii gene when you remoe mosfett its ugly red beneth
> View attachment 62083
> And that dont fit into the build at all  so enden up using vi gene instead because its all black  ..
> View attachment 62084
> ...


well that make sense ... oh wait the 295X2 has also a smexy waterblock, but i agree EK 690 is a beauty





and for monster sponsor ... let me guess .... they will supply the coolant liquide? not a fan of it ... to much Co2 in it  (light joke)


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2015)

This'll be interesting to watch.


----------



## BeckModZ (Jan 28, 2015)

UPDATE:



The Case is here !  .. 

Only few thing still needed,

i will take pics of the hardware and watercooling parts, and update the build log tomorrow


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 1, 2015)

*Parvum|Beast Design Idea and Renders from Parvum Systems​*
Here's the Original Parvum Systems S2.0 and the final render design layout that we agreed on.






















Hope you like the design  
The case has arrived, and i will post pics of the assembly very soon..​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 1, 2015)

*Parvum|Beast The Parts For The Case​*
Here's all the case parts, pics of every single part by it self..

























































I am so amazed by the work Parvum Systems has done! Excellent work guys! ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 1, 2015)

*Parvum|Beast Assembling The Case​*
Pics of Case assembly, piece by piece.














































































































*I must say, this turned out even so much more cool then expected !! *​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 2, 2015)

*Parvum|Beast Design The Hardware​*
Here's pics of all the hardware that's going to get stuffed into this little beast!














































































Next update will probably be of all the watercooling parts ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 4, 2015)

*Part 1 of the watercooling parts​*
Here's the first part of all the cool stuff i got from Coolerkit.dk and Ekwb.com​











































































































​
So many awesome things came in from theese guys !..  ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 4, 2015)

*Part 2 of the watercooling parts​*
Here's the second part of all the cool stuff i got from Coolerkit.dk and Ekwb.com, also a reservoir sleeve from redharbinger.com​








































































AWESOMENESSSSSSS  I love watercooling parts !​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 4, 2015)

*Part 3 of the watercooling parts - The Fittings​*
Here's all the fittings that i will be using in the machine,all from Coolerkit.dk and Ekwb.com​
























































































Next update will probably be either some light teste of the RGB Led's that will be mounted in the case, or some pics of Polishing the Waterblocks​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 8, 2015)

*The sleeving has arrived​*
Here's the sleeving and some extra cool stuff from Mainframecustom.com ​



























Absolutely in love with the blue colored sleeving, looks so sweet!. Cant wait untill i get to the sleeving part!​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*The Polished EKWB Waterblocks *​
So i just finished polishing the "Frosting" of the waterblocks, and i must say it looks SOOOOOO much better this way 
I was recording video when i polished the last block, but the camera fell on the floor  ..
so no video at this time, but will make one later so you guys can see how its done ​















































Cant wait to see how it looks with liquid in them.. ! Will take some pics later with the blocks filled up and under different light ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 11, 2015)

*The Liquid & Light Test *​
Okay so first i tried both the UV Blue and the Blood Red Ekoolant in a few blocks, and i really like both colors alot.
But then i put it under light, "sorry for the low quality, hard to catch the real life colors on camera".
and i tried all kinds of colors, and ended up with white or dark blue as favorites "Last 2 images".
Also I am now pretty sure that i wont be using the Blood Red, just reacted really bad under all the lighting.​































What do you guys think? and again sorry for the poor image quality with lights on.
I personally think the blue liquid reacts really nice under light, and think it will be dark blue or white led, "Last 2 images".​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 23, 2015)

*Installing the waterblocks *​
Here's the waterblock installing, as you might notice i did not install the monarch x4 block on the memory yet, i will do this in a later post, when i mount the blocked mobo into the case  pics will follow!



















































































































Theese polished blocks just look so amazing ! cant wait to see it all with liquid in it ! 
You might notice that after i blocked the pump and put on the nickel housing, I just HAD to sleeve those cables,
i am NOT a fan of the original black,blue and yellow cables  So i took my time and sleeved them in the colors i will be using in the
build later on.​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2015)

*Test Mounting of the Waterblocks, and modding the flipped GPU. *​
Allright, got alot of work done last few days. Test mounted the blocks to see how it looked best,
then flipped the gpu, bend some acrylic sheets to act like supporters for the gpu, and added some velcro tape to hold it in place.
after that, it was time to figure out how i wanted the cut in the case and pci slot cover to be.
Then after the cut i saw i cut too big of a hole, but still its okay 
I also was thinking alot about the pump placement, if i wanted it next to the 120mm rad, mounted in the back at the mobo tray, or where to put it for the best looks..
Then i thought maybe i could make another acrylic piece bended in the angle of the GPU, so that the Pump actually is tilted in same angle as the GPu, and i must say it's got the look i was hoping for  ..
Also cut out a hole for the LCD temperature display..
But still awaiting the final piece from Parvum, so maybe i will change it later or redo it,
but for now it works out great i think 
I also drilled holes for the reservoir mount, and shot a few pics with everything in its place, and also with the window on to see how it looked ​




































































































So what do you think guys ? .. next up will probably be installing fittings and tubing and figuring out the loop ​


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice build!  
/tag


----------



## peche (Feb 27, 2015)

i wanna see it running!
nice build thanks for sharing..
Regards,


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2015)

*Just had to try this since its a monster blue energy inspired build ​*
So i just finished my Moster Blue Energy Drink, and decided maybe i should cut it and try to fit it over the reservoir, as a reservoir 

sleeve  .. And i have to say, i actually think it looks kindda awesome.. Maybe i should try do mod it a bit, and see if i can cut out the logo and 

make the "M" light up with the UV blue liquid in the res ? 










So what do you think guys ? ..worth doing, or just looks to lame ? .. Keep in mind i have monster logo on case also, and that this build is a monster 

tribute build to the blue energy drink that i love so much ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Nice build!
> /tag



Thanks alot man  




peche said:


> i wanna see it running!
> nice build thanks for sharing..
> Regards,



Thank you !  .. An believe me i wanna see it running too !!!!!!!


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 7, 2015)

UPDATE: The fans and the rest of the sleeving just arrived  ..
Will take images of it monday where i will also try to cut out the monster energy drink can, and see if i can make it beautiful as reservoir sleeve,
or if i have to try something else


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 8, 2015)

*The Fans, Silverstone AP121 Uv Blue Blades​*
So the new fans just came in ! The Silverstone AP121 with Uv Blue Blades  ..
Originally i was going for the other version with blue led and transparent blades, and silver housing. But after trying them out i  disliked it 

alot.. NOT the fans themselves, but only the way it fit my color theeme.. So obviously i had to get the black housing ones with blue blades instead, 

and i am pretty sure it will look sweet with uv blue blades along with the uv blue liquid from ekwb  

Also i tried to mount them on the EK Radiators, as a temporarily solution.. just to see how it looks.. 
Will take them off again later when i re-sleeve the wires from them 




















































Love how it looks.. Tho i know i HAVE to re-sleeve the fan wires, looks okay from stock, but thats just not good enough for me  
Pictures of all sleeving progress will follow very soon guys !​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 8, 2015)

*Figuring out the Loop​*
Okay, so this Update is all about the Loop. I took all my beloved fittings from EKWB and CoolerKit, and just went crazy with them  

At first i was going to use minimal amount of fittings and instead do alot more of Bending the tubing, But these fittings just look so awesome, that i 

decided to use as many of them as i could instead hehe ..

I tried many different loop ideas, and after an hours work i am pretty sure that this one is how i think it looks the best, and cleanest  














































































Am pretty happy with how this could turn out!... 
Next up is probably tubing it, and making reservoir cover out of something.
and then alot of sleeving later ! 
Hope you like it !!​


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

awesome work !!
still wanting to see it running!

Regards,


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 9, 2015)

*Reservoir Vinyl Sleeve​*
Allright, so i was going back and forward in my head with ideas on how to make the reservoir sleeve.
I tried to cut out the Monster logo from the Blue energy can, and seriously i tried like 6 times and just couldnt get it to be pretty enough!
Then i was thinking about some other options, first one was to cut out the logo in a alu tube, but my dremel was tired of living and decided to die 
Next was to find some Plastic tube, but couldnt fint it in the right thickness, so had to figure out something else.
Thats when i came up with using some of my Matt Black Vinyl Sticker, and cutting the logo into the vinyl and then just stick it on the res.
Actually i'm quite happy with the result, the matt black vinyl sticker thing actually matches the case acrylic to perfection.

So anyways, here's some pics of the progress of the making.




















































Hope you like it, i threw some light in it to give you a better idea of how it's going to look.
Obviously a little different once the UV Blue liquid fills the reservoir, but i think it's going to look awesome,
and fit the Monster Energy Lo-Carb build theme pretty good..
And YES i see there are some air bubbles that i have to get fixed, but that will be done later​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re-Sleeving the fans, and extra sleeving arrived​*
So we all know how badly case fans are sleeved from the factory ! .. and if there's anything that kicks off my OCD its the red,yellow,black wires on the fan, 
when everything else is sleeved, and also the poorly made heatshrinks!
SO obviously i HAD to redo the sleeving of them.  
I cut away some of the cable "holders" (the thing on the fan that holds the wires in place and helps route the cables)
so that the new sleeving would have enough room to be placed nicely. Also i used superglue to hold the sleeving in place on the wires
before shrinking the heatshrink..
Also that silver sticker had to go, and instead i used some matt black vinyl sticker !  

AND Mainframecustom.com sent me some extra sleeving. the LC Teleios Fusion – Black/Blue, and the LC Teleios Fusion – Blue/Navy Blue
which i am sure will look much better in the Beast then the lighter blue colored sleeving would 
Now here's some pics!





REMEMBER kids, DO YOUR PINOUTS 

















































The New sleeving from mainframecustom.com 










I was thinking about getting the heatshrink to cover most of the fan connector, because it simply looks better,
but maybe i will do it later and buy some sata shrink for it  Enjoy!​


----------



## Bachbaabach (Mar 11, 2015)

Cool case, man. That cooling solution looks pretty too!


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 17, 2015)

*Some More Sleeving, 24pin, 2 x 8pin and more​*
I Love Sleeving !!!  
So guys, i just finished the 24pin, 2 x 8pin pcie's some cathodes, the powerbutton and some more .. 
I had a a vote on my facebook page "BeckModZ - Liquid Designs" and other facebook groups, about the color combination for the 24pin,
i actually started out with 33 different versions of it.. sick! but narrowed it down to 4 samples that people voted on.
So the combination that won was my favorite too, but i changed out the middle wires for some black ones instead,
there was alot of blue on the 24 pin originally, and i changed it with some more black sleeving instead, since there's allready so much blue goin on in the build.

Anyways, here's some shots of the connectors and stuff.
This post will be updated later on when i get the rest of the sleeving done.
Will also make a image series or video turorial on sleeving, but will do that when the whole build has finished.














































































Hope you like it peepz..
I really enjoy sleeving, and this LC Teleios sleeving looks so amazing, and is so easy to work with when going 
heatchrinkless style!.. the weaving just looks so beautifull!!..
ooh btw, i also leak tested and filled the beast with liquid.. images will follow sooooon.​


----------



## BeckModZ (Mar 18, 2015)

*Finished Filling The Loop!!!​*
UPDATEEEEEEE!!! .. I finally finished the leaktesting, and the loop is filled up and complete! 
I absolutely LOVE the color of the EKWB Ekoolant UV Blue !!! .. Loops amazing, espicially under the illumination of the led strips 
unfortunally one of the 2x45 degree fittings from GPU to Mosfett block has a minor leak, once every 3 hours it has gathered a tiny drop of fluid .. 
So thinking that maybe i need to change the O-ring, and while i'm at it, i might just remove it and maybe do something like
45 degree fitting - tubing - 45 degree fitting, instead, to show a little more tubing in that area.. 
but will deal with that tomorrow morning..

For now, here's some images of the loop with the iv blue liquid.. Enjoy!













































































So what's left to do? Still need to figure out something neat with the SSD drives,
also still need to do the 8pin cpu sleeving and cable management.
And last but not least i need to install the lighting..
BUT the next 2 weeks i have alot of work to do, and no time what so ever to finish the build..
So unfortunally you guys will have to wait 2 weeks for the final images and updates.. ​


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 5, 2015)

*UPDATEEEEEEEE*

Just got home from 14 days with 200 hours work !!!.. 
so finally have time to finish this little Beast! .. 
I just finished the rest of the sleeving, and the cable routing  .. 
Only thing left do to is installing the led strips,
and then FINAL IMAGES !!

Hopefully i will get the rest of the work done by thursday, so that i can use the weekend to do the editing of
the final images, and the video tutorials  

Stay Tuned Guys - Final images will follow very soon !


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 9, 2015)

*Cable routing, res change and M logo on GPU​*
Okay, so after 14 days with 200 hours of work, i finally had the time to work on the beast again!
I started doing the cable routing, and have done all the rest of the sleeving i needed to finish.. 
Still a long way to go with the cable routing tho, as i am awaiting new sata sleeving, hopefully be here monday !

I also finally got the last piece from parvum, that was originally going to be the SSD housing,
but something went terribly wrong with the meassurements(prolly my side), so couldnt use it at all :/
So instead i took the Monster logo inlay in blue acrylic, and put in on top op the Gpu instead,
left the black vinyl beneth to give it a "drop shadow" like effect  

And i made some changes to the reservoir sleeve, had to cut off some of the black binyl on the back, to give it the effect i was looking for.
I took a picture of it so you can see what i mean.. Pretty sure when i am done with installing the lighting in the case,
then it's going to look awesome!..

Anyways here's some images, while i work on installing the lighting,
also i am awaiting new uv leds, to arrive monday as well, so final images will be done mid next week..
Same with the Sleeving and EK block polishing guide videoes 
















































Hope you like it so far, really in love with the LC Teleios sleeving!. looks so good in this build!.​


----------



## azngreentea01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dude, this is amazing, That is really amazing cable management and the water cooler look awesome.


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 9, 2015)

*Done Routing cables, Trying out blue Mesh​*
So i just finished the cable routing ! im pretty happy with the result when you think of how little room there actually was for this,
cause of the size of the AX1200i .. 
Also, i have been trying to figure out what to do for rad covers to be shown on the outside.. 
And i found some mesh laing around, spray painted it blue, and tried to put it loose on top of the rads.. 
Actually think it's lokking kindda cool, color matches okay too  now to find a more permanent solution with it 

What do you think guys ? looks pretty good right ?  

Also still trying to figure out what do do with the PSU to make it blend in the black/blue theme..










































































Going to install lighting very soon, so i think next images will be final images !!!!! : D​


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 19, 2015)

*!!!! - FINAL SHOTS - !!!!​*
IT'S DONE !! The Parvum|Beast is finally finished... 
Sorry it took me so long to finish, but with 100 hour work weeks on my regular job, it got kindda hard to find the time to work on the Beast..
BUT time to share the final images with you guys..
I am very happy with this build, put a lot of attention to details into this one, and also a lot of blood and tears ! .. 

I will make the sleeving video, EK Frosted Block polishing video, and some other stuff tomorrow, and hopefully get it out to you guys before thursday.. 

Thanks for all of you who have followed this build, 
and a BIG BIG BIG Thanks to:
Coolerkit.com - EKWB.com - Mainframecustom.com
For their support and help making this build more than just a dream !  .. 

Now THE IMAGES !!
























































































































































Again thanks for following this build guys, and thanks for the humongus support on my facebook page "BeckModZ - Liquid Designs" 
I can't believe that this build gave me over 2000 followers on my facebookpage .. THANKS GUYS!!! ..​


----------



## Countryside (Apr 19, 2015)

Holy shieed that's some nice work man respect


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks fantastic, I like the tilted graphics card (dual nvidia gpu, that's gotta be titan z) and of course I'd love to see what's the temperature at full load.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks awesome man. Reading this while drinking Monster Absolutely Zero.... Damn that case would look so good next to it


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 19, 2015)

Haha thanks so much guys !!!  ... 
Yeah the absolute zero inspired me to do this build !  .. 

Will post some load temps and stuff later on when i finished tweaking it : D


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks for sharing fella .... awesome work 
respect!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome build. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BeckModZ (Apr 20, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Awesome build. Thanks for sharing





peche said:


> thanks for sharing fella .... awesome work
> respect!



Thank you very much guys !  .. 
Nice with some feedback


----------



## BeckModZ (May 8, 2015)

more feedback please


----------

